# Audi V8 4.2l 206kw quattro timing belt marks



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*Audi V8 4.2l 206kw quattro timing belt marks and sparkplug wiring*

Can anyone show up timing belt marks on that audi, i had a shop let me to do timing belt change and all included (rollers, waterpump etc but after that car starts lazy and runs lazy with high fuel consumption..
i know that they didnt use any special tool..
is there any chance to get timing belt marks right or its only possible with special tool ?
Thnx










_Modified by RKsilver at 9:43 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is only possible with the special tool. There are no timing marks on the top end.
You have to lock the cams in place with the tool, and then loosen the cam sprockets. Fit and tension the belt with the crank set in place, and then tighten the cam sprockets again and the timing will be set.


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (RKsilver)*

if the cams were off 1 tooth it would bend valves and break. 
You might have a bad mass air flow sensor


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

jes, valves were bend, replaced valves, but is there any chance DIY cam holder ?
is it something like this:
wic one is correct ?
or can sameone tell me (show me how is correct.)


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

anyone ?


----------



## jaautowerks (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

sounds like you are one toothed off


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jaautowerks)*

There is no problem anymore, had to buy anoter engine because of cylinder damage, and you can get timing right by centering those two 0 mark on camshafts and then DIY cam locking tool, put them in place, put timing belt on and checking with real tool, everythiing is correct.
i have 1 question more, does this car run correct without catalyc converters ?
Anybody out there without them ?
Does car run right ?
How much liters does trip computer show when you drive about 90 km/H ?
I see 12 liters per 100km..
and i get lambda 2342 error o ECU all the time ..
already changed lambda sensor, heating to lambda is correct.. and relay is functioning ..
Any thoughts ?


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RKsilver)*

well, great news, i got catalyst on today, and dont see anymore 2342 error..
take approx 10-11l per 100km
is there anything more to check ?
seems like if i drive about 80km/h and i slightli press throttle, cars seems to take its speed down..
going to check fuel filter tomorrow, any thoughts would be appreciated : )
Thnx


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RKsilver)*

nop 2342 error is back anyone help on this ? :S


----------

